# NEW Class Action Law Suit & DRI Owners Website



## tso216 (Feb 10, 2014)

Concerned Owners at the Point at Poipu (COPP) intends to create a Class Action Law Suit that deals with the Business approach of Diamond Resorts International with respect to the Board of Directors Meetings, access to the Owners List, and other transgressions by Diamond Resorts.  COPP is now collecting data and complaints from owners subjected to predatory sales techniques, in an effort to give up their "deeds" for "points" or other systems over a period of time that undermined the value of their original deed.

COPP is also reaching out to other DRI Owner Groups to explore combining efforts.  They are considering setting up a central and combined website for all DRI Owners.  If your group would like to be included, email Robert Cummings at:  webmaster"AT"poipuowners.org


----------



## csalter2 (Feb 11, 2014)

*Is this another?*



tso216 said:


> Concerned Owners at the Point at Poipu (COPP) intends to create a Class Action Law Suit that deals with the Business approach of Diamond Resorts International with respect to the Board of Directors Meetings, access to the Owners List, and other transgressions by Diamond Resorts.  COPP is now collecting data and complaints from owners subjected to predatory sales techniques, in an effort to give up their "deeds" for "points" or other systems over a period of time that undermined the value of their original deed.
> 
> COPP is also reaching out to other DRI Owner Groups to explore combining efforts.  They are considering setting up a central and combined website for all DRI Owners.  If your group would like to be included, email Robert Cummings at:  webmaster"AT"poipuowners.org



Isn"t this old information? Go to Redweek and you can read the outcome of the suit.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Feb 11, 2014)

csalter2 said:


> Isn"t this old information? Go to Redweek and you can read the outcome of the suit.



No this is NEW... COPP is going after Diamond again, with a second class action law suit.  

From the first one, COPP got the management fees down considerably, along with stretching out the special assessment payments.  They also got diamond to set up a forum like TUG for all Poipu owners.  And it has enabled all owners to find out how Diamond really operates and what candidates for the Board really represent them.

Resort owners in the Diamond Pacific Monarch Collections may want to contact COPP...


----------



## Forever29 (Feb 22, 2014)

Would this also apply to the Mystic Dunes property in Kissimmee. FL that Diamond purchased and is now running?  They are trying to get all owners to switch to points but don't tell them when you purchase you will have 2 fees to pay. One for current property deed and one for points.  That is how they sucked us in to buy points.


----------



## Zephyr88 (Mar 2, 2014)

Forever29 said:


> Would this also apply to the Mystic Dunes property in Kissimmee. FL that Diamond purchased and is now running?  They are trying to get all owners to switch to points but don't tell them when you purchase you will have 2 fees to pay. One for current property deed and one for points.  That is how they sucked us in to buy points.



You can learn more at the DRI world-wide owners website at:  http://driworldowners.org

Also, the first in a series of related YouTube videos can be viewed at:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDZPhK6rdoQ


----------

